# abandoned baby



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a pair that has hatched their first set of chicks. One has died alreeady, and this morning the other seems to have been left alone all night. Cold and weak. What do i do????


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How old is the baby? Is this a feral pigeon?

If the baby is cold and weak then it would be best to bring it inside, warm it up, rehydrate it once it is warm and hand feed.

This is the link to Austin Duck Police website advice on caring for a baby pigeon.

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/babypigeoncare.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tboycountry said:


> I have a pair that has hatched their first set of chicks. One has died alreeady, and this morning the other seems to have been left alone all night. Cold and weak. What do i do????


Bring the baby inside right away. Do you have a heating pad? If so, put the heat pad on high, place a towel over the top, put the baby in a bowl and place a light cloth over the top and just let the baby warm up slowly. The parents MIGHT take it back, but I sort of doubt it.
You're going to have to feed it OR put it under some foster parents if you have any available.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Here is a little information on warming an orphaned bird.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/providing-heat-to-orphaned-birds-13601.html

Cindy


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

*the baby*

The baby seems to be doing well. Thanks for the help, and suggestions. Hope to post pics sometime soon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's good news. We'll look forward to pics.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's great. I hope it continues to do well. Best of luck. can't wait for pics.


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

*babies going bye bye*

I am sorry to say the young indian fantail is turning for the worse. very lathargic and weak. ate well wed. but seemed uninterested yesterday. only got a bit in him. sad to say i think its time.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tboycountry said:


> I am sorry to say the young indian fantail is turning for the worse. very lathargic and weak. ate well wed. but seemed uninterested yesterday. only got a bit in him. sad to say i think its time.


WHOA! What are you feeding him? Can you post a picture? How old is this baby now? Around 9 or 10 days?


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

i got a baby bird food from the vet.. call exact. ate well for a week. now gone.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry the baby didn't make it. It is usually quite difficult to successfully raise such a tiny baby. Often a crop problem develops and you have to deal with that meaning that food ceases to pass through the crop as it should. Other times, the babies do well up to about a week to two weeks old and suddenly go downhill and die. In these cases, it's always good to be sure the parents aren't carrying paratyphoid that got passed to the little ones.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry.

Reti


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. At least it was well looked after towards the end of its rope.


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

I would'nt have been so bad, it was my first hatch and i wanted to see it grown. Well, I guess we can try again. four more nests are laid now. Better luck next time, Isn't that waht the say?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tboycountry said:


> I would'nt have been so bad, it was my first hatch and i wanted to see it grown. Well, I guess we can try again. four more nests are laid now. Better luck next time, Isn't that waht the say?


It is so much easier when the parents raise their own, you may want to consider this happening again with this pair, look at their age as young birds sometimes do not do a good job of it, you may want to wait till it warms up as they do not sit on the baby as much at about 12 days. up the protien in the diet and give some vit in the water a few times a week and some healthy treats, I would also put a crock of seed in the nest box with the hen...good luck. sorry about the one that passed, had it happen to me too, and don't look forward to having to do it again, so I do everything I can to help the parents be successful.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What breed are your birds? Some breeds don't make good parents.

Margaret


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Margarret said:


> What breed are your birds? Some breeds don't make good parents.
> 
> Margaret


Indian fantail.


----------



## timang (Apr 2, 2009)

mascot yourself like a pigeon and the chick will think that you're its mother.
In that way, it won't feel lonely.


----------

